# Radon ZR Race 7.1 2013 Vorerrad klimpert in Kurven



## dekadenzverdikt (8. September 2013)

Am Donnerstag habe ich mir oben genanntes Bike zugelegt und bin auch vollstes zufrieden.
ABER wenn ich schnell fahre oder schnell Kurven fahre kommt ein Klimpern vom Vorderrad. Es hört sich an, als ob irgend etwas kurz an den Speichen schleift, aber das kann nicht sein.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, sonst muss ich doch nochmal den langen Weg nach Bonn in Kauf nehmen.
Hier ein Link mit der Konfiguration des Bikes
LINK


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (8. September 2013)

Bevor Du nach Bonn fährst, würde ich schauen wo der nächste ServicePartner ist >>>Klick

Ps. so en "Singen" der Bremsscheibe habe ich an meinem Slide aber auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dekadenzverdikt (8. September 2013)

Danke für die Info!

"Singende Bremse" heißt, dass durch die Querbeschleunigung die Bremsscheibe kurz Kontakt mit einem d Bremsbeläge hat?
Das würde aber auch bedeuten, dass die Nabe oder die Aufhängung an der Gabel das Spiel verursachen, was meiner Meinung nach nicht sein darf


----------



## filiale (8. September 2013)

Ein singen und klappern der Bremsscheibe ist normal. Besonders die Formula Bremsen sind bekannt dafür. Irgendwann fangen sie auch an zu quietschen beim bremsen. Viele tauschen daher die Bremsscheibe gegen eine Shimano XT oder SLX Scheibe aus.
Und ja, durch die Querbeschleunigung bekommt die Scheibe Kontakt mit den Belägen. Fahr mal die Bremse ein damit mehr Spiel zwischen Belag und Bremsscheibe ist. Dann geht auch das klappern / singen weg.


----------



## Cityracer (13. September 2013)

da mach dir mal keine großen Gedanken, am Anfang brauchts etwas bis sich Bremse und Beläge "eingeschliffen" haben. fahre mal 200-300km udn bremse ordentlich, dann *sollte* das weg sein.


----------

